# iPhone Call Answer Issue



## Sean.Perrin (Aug 13, 2007)

So I purchased the iPhone and have been playing with it quite a bit... great device! I LOVE it.... worth every penny. I am shocked by it's abilities! Ordered pizza last night at a 

My one problem (and maybe I'm just being 20th century) but it would be nice to use the iphone as an ipod AND as a phone instead of a tandem device.

Like if it's sitting there with the 'phones plugged in it doesn't ring, and the biggest problem is when you are listening with headphones you have to unplug them every time to answer a call "to your ear." I would much rather take out a headphone and answer the phone like a phone... or hear the phone ringing on my desk!

Is there a simple workaround for all this (i couldn't find any on google or the search here, but if there is a thread please pass me along to it).

I am considering keeping my old ipod and using it as an ipod (instead of the iphone) to avoid damaging the iphone jack, does anyone else do this?

Thanks!


----------



## DS (Oct 7, 2004)

Get a Bluetooth headset for the talking part. This is how I do it in my car. As for it ringing out loud while using it for music, I'm not sure. When I'm listening to music in the car I hear the ringtone through my car speakers so it's not really an issue I guess.

Or you could use the provided headphones? I think they have a mic built in so you can just answer it with them in your ears and start talking. I can't stand the provided ones, I like in ear ones better. Maybe you can put a different pair of actual earbuds on the provided headphones so you get the mic capability as well?


----------



## Sean.Perrin (Aug 13, 2007)

provided ones are improved but still suck... Hmmm..


----------



## silentsim (Apr 15, 2006)

As mentioned, the provided include a hands free headset. My suggestion would be to order a Vmoda earbud that includes the handsfree(available in USA)


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Or get an adapter from eBay for $10.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Sean.Perrin said:


> So I purchased the iPhone and have been playing with it quite a bit... great device! I LOVE it.... worth every penny. I am shocked by it's abilities! Ordered pizza last night at a
> 
> My one problem (and maybe I'm just being 20th century) but it would be nice to use the iphone as an ipod AND as a phone instead of a tandem device.


I'm not really clear on what you're getting at here. You're listening to your tunes on the headphones, a call comes in. The music fades out, the ring tone plays in your ears (stereo!) you click the clicker to answer and just start talking. You can hear the caller in BOTH ears (WAAAY better than holding the handset to your head when you're in a noisy environment). The call ends, the music returns.

I'm trying to think of a reason you would want to do this any other way, and failing. I suppose since the people around you can't hear the call come in, perhaps they think you are suddenly just talking to yourself?


----------



## Sean.Perrin (Aug 13, 2007)

chas_m said:


> I suppose since the people around you can't hear the call come in, perhaps they think you are suddenly just talking to yourself?


Is this not a valid concern? hahah...

Anyways, I think I've mostly figured it out now... the adapter i had was audio in (mic) and LR channels... but the headphones being used by the adapter were only LR. This caused the phone mic, earpiece AND ringer to become 'confused' and turn off. Lacking any "iBuds" i made one of my other pairs fit (by cutting, which I didn't want to do.) Now with only LR channels going through the phone reacts differently:
*
Headphones in, music off :*

Phone rings aloud and in phones, you answer as normal after putting earpiece(s) in your ear(s).

*Music playing, headphones in:*

Phone vibrates, rings in headphones. Hold phone up as normal (remove earphone if desired, which I do to hear surroundings) and you are good to go!

This works great now! I was confused because I actually had to UNPLUG the headphones to activate the built in mic and answer the call, which is not the case after all. I love this purchase, gets better by the minute!

I guess I just need to buy an adapter with only LR channels and then I can use my Ety's fine! (Although I may do that marshmallow mod as well, i love those headphones!)


----------

